# Vanilla Maple French Toast with Warm Berry Preserves



## PA Baker (Dec 23, 2004)

Thought this looked good.  May be a new breakfast for you Crewsk!



VANILLA-MAPLE FRENCH TOAST WITH WARM BERRY PRESERVES 

9 eggs
2 1/4 cups whole or reduced-fat (2%) milk
1/3 cup maple syrup
1/4 cup sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla
3/4 teaspoon salt
12 3/4-inch-thick slices French bread
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter, melted
Warm maple syrup
Warm Berry Preserves 

Whisk eggs in medium bowl to blend. Gradually whisk in milk. Add 1/3 cup maple syrup, sugar, vanilla, and salt; whisk to blend. Divide custard between two 13x9x2-inch glass baking dishes. Arrange bread in single layer in dishes. Let soak 10 minutes. Turn over, cover, and refrigerate overnight.

Heat large griddle or heavy large skillet over medium heat. Working in batches, brush griddle with some butter. Add soaked bread; cook until brown on bottom, about 4 minutes. Turn French toast over; cook until bottoms are brown, about 4 minutes. Transfer to plates. Serve with additional syrup and Warm Berry Preserves. 



WARM BERRY PRESERVES 

1 1-pound bag frozen unsweetened strawberries
1 1-pound bag frozen unsweetened mixed berries
2/3 cup red currant jelly
1/3 cup sugar 

Mix all frozen berries, jelly, and sugar in large nonstick skillet. Let stand until berries thaw and mixture is juicy, stirring occasionally and breaking strawberries into smaller pieces with spoon, about 2 hours.
Boil until mixture thickens but is still chunky, stirring frequently, about 7 minutes. (Can be prepared 3 days ahead. Cover and chill. Rewarm over medium heat, stirring frequently.) 

Makes about 3 1/2 cups.


Bon Appétit
December 2004


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 23, 2004)

Crewsk may indeed love this recipe.  But I know you're talking to my taste buds, even if I can only have a small portion once in a blue moon.  I'm all about maple.  It is one of my all-time favorite flavors.  Have you ever had a good maple ice-cream shake?  You just use some good vanilla ice-cream, milk, and maple syrup.  No nutmeg or malt required.    

In fact, the french toast recipe would be great served hot with vanilla ice-cream on top, covered with the warm berry sauce.  What a desert that would make.  Yum!!!

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 23, 2004)

Great idea, goodweed!  I should "invest" in quality maple syrup more often.  I hate spending so much on such a little container, but I know it's well worth the difference in price.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Dec 23, 2004)

This sounds *incredibly delicious* - I'm saving the recipe. Thx!


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh yum! I love all things maple!  It sounds like a great recipe - I would have to top the toast with some maple-sugared pecans for an extra flair!


----------



## jkath (Dec 28, 2004)

oh! YUM!
Must try this!!!!

Goodweed - thanks for the shake info - I never thought of it,
but I think my tastebuds may need this for a new year's eve treat!


----------

